# 2016 Wisconsin Buck Mount is Done



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)




----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

bump


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Great looking trophy congrats on a fine Wisconsin buck!


----------



## fireman127 (Mar 22, 2008)

thanks


----------



## skull (Nov 29, 2005)

I like it nice work congrats


----------



## Ishi Spirit (Jul 8, 2015)

Great looking mount!


----------



## wyattcole (Feb 19, 2016)

Those are awesome! Love the driftwood!


----------



## bclark7169 (Feb 22, 2017)

Looks Awesome


----------



## getem2011 (Jan 27, 2017)

beautiful


----------



## sunman (Apr 13, 2015)

Id like me one of those


----------



## Micah6:8 (Mar 22, 2017)

The mounts look good but the wall really sets it.


----------



## brian.kass (Jul 16, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Hunterrich (Oct 26, 2011)

what a stud and awesome back ground on it!


----------



## cdw (Mar 8, 2020)

art


----------



## AggieJames09 (Sep 25, 2018)

looks good


----------



## HamdorfT (Jan 29, 2018)

Looks great!


----------



## Dave32 (Apr 20, 2005)

nice buck


----------



## azscorpion (Feb 12, 2010)

brute


----------



## bzachmann (Apr 3, 2019)

Nice


----------



## Cart54 (Jan 27, 2021)

Looks good!


----------



## RyanNelson (Oct 7, 2020)

Looks awesome


----------



## HolsteinW (Apr 8, 2021)

Good looking buck!


----------

